# Wanted front pulley for TO30



## Holz Equipment (Feb 15, 2004)

I need to install a front end loader on a Massey TO30, but have run into a snag. 

We have not been able to locate a crankshaft pulley that is equipped for the adapter that is needed to operate the hydraulic pump for the loader.

I have already checked all the aftermarket companies that I know of, also several salvage yards.

Any & all help would be appreciated.

Frank at Holz


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you already check with West Kentucky Tractor Parts?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Frank, that is the Z129 continental engine correct? I think a pulley from a Z134 or Z145 would fit also. I'll check into that and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Holz Equipment (Feb 15, 2004)

Chief, I didn't know of that site, but I just went on it & left a message as to what I needed.

Parts Man, I am like you, I don't know if one of those pulleys would interchange. But I don't think so.

Some times chasseing these parts can drive a man to drink. Yesterday morning we had three tractors in the shop & eleven outside waiting to be worked on, now we are down to only ten outside.

Thanks guys. 

Frank


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Frank, sounds like you are making head-way!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Holz Equipment _
> *Chief, I didn't know of that site, but I just went on it & left a message as to what I needed.
> 
> Parts Man, I am like you, I don't know if one of those pulleys would interchange. But I don't think so.
> ...


They were very helpful in finding parts for an old Kubota L245 tractor I had.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just in case anyone else wanted the link to West Kentucky Tractor Parts, here is the link:

WKYTP


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just checking back with you Frank. Was West KY Tractor Parts able to help you out?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Frank, I couldn't find any info on intercahnge between Z129 and Z134,,, sorry!


----------



## Holz Equipment (Feb 15, 2004)

Thank's alot guys; I still haven't bee able to locate the correct pulley, I heard from WKYTP today saying that they did't have one, so I guess that we will keep looking.

By the way of the eleven tractors that we had sitting outside Monday waiteing repairs, well we are now down to five. If we are not carefull we might catch up.

Frank at Holz


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Frank, you have to be careful,,, you could work yourself right out of a job!!:lmao:


----------

